# RIP Nicholas Angelich



## Machiavel (Apr 12, 2010)

After Mr lupu and Birtwistle, Nicholas Angelich has died today 18 April , he was 51 years old.

He died from a degenerative lung condition.

Now they can play together some jams…


----------



## Bernamej (Feb 24, 2014)

RIP. My best version of the Rachmaninoff Etudes-Tableaux are by him. Not a showman version, more of a nuanced thoughtful style. Kind of a Celibidache on the piano. 
I wish he recorded more.


----------



## Monica (10 mo ago)

R.I.P. Love his recordings of Brahms' works.


----------



## Highwayman (Jul 16, 2018)

Monica said:


> R.I.P. Love his recordings of Brahms' works.


I was not very impressed with the chamber works for which he collaborated with the Capuçon brothers. Then, I mistakenly assumed that he must be a bit soft for Brahms. But I`ve been listening to his solo works today and let me assure you there is absolutely nothing soft about his Brahms. One of the best sets out there. R.I.P.


----------

